# KBC TRACKER Problems getting information/statements



## 5712.ode (22 Nov 2017)

Hi ll
Anyone else having problems obtaining historic mortgage statements FROM KBC. 4 phone calls, 4 promises and three weeks later and still waiting to receive statememts on my tracker mortgage.  What in heaven are they hiding.


----------



## ask2017 (22 Nov 2017)

Writing a letter of complaint is the only way, you should get a response then although it may take months.


----------



## 5712.ode (22 Nov 2017)

Thanks for reply.


----------



## Thesearcher (22 Nov 2017)

Get the information in an access request under the freedom of information act €6.35 and be specific.


----------



## 5712.ode (22 Nov 2017)

Great Idea.  Thanks.  Just phoned again.  Recorded the phone call and informed them of same.  Told it was being posted today.  If not received by Friday, will do as you suggested.  Thanks again


----------

